# Official Week 13 Thread



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Please edit this as I'm so wasted to even check for other games right now but heres a couple games that could be interesting (for Big Ten Standing purposes).. 

02/03/09:
6:00 PM: Purdue (17-4, 6-2) @ Ohio State (15-5, 5-4); ESPN

02/04/09:
7:30 PM: Minnesota (18-3, 6-3) @ Michigan St. (17-4, 7-2); BTN

02/05/09:
8:00 PM: Illinois (18-4, 6-3) @ Wisconsin (12-9, 3-6); ESPN

02/07/09:
7:00 PM: Minnesota (18-3, 6-3) @ Ohio St. (15-5, 5-4); BTN

02/08/09:
12:00 PM: Purdue (17-4, 6-2) @ Illinois (18-4, 6-3); CBS

And.... 

*Big Ten Basketball Standings*

```
|---CONFERENCE---- HOME AWAY| |--OVERALL--|
STANDINGS             W-L     Pct   GB    W-L  W-L     W-L   .Pct
---------             ---     ---   ---   ---  ---    ----    ---
Michigan State......  7-2    .777   -.-   2-2  5-0    17-4   .810
Purdue..............  6-2    .750   0.5   2-1  4-1    17-4   .810
Minnesota...........  6-3    .667   1.0   3-2  3-1    18-3   .857
Illinois............  6-3    .667   1.0   5-0  1-3    18-4   .818
Penn State..........  6-3    .667   1.0   4-1  2-2    17-5   .772
Ohio State..........  5-4    .555   2.5   3-1  2-3    15-5   .750
Northwestern........  4-5    .444   3.0   3-1  1-4    12-7   .632
Michigan............  4-6    .400   4.0   3-2  1-4    14-8   .636
Wisconsin...........  3-6    .333   4.0   2-2  1-4    12-9   .571
Iowa................  2-7    .222   5.0   2-2  0-5   12-10   .571
Indiana.............  0-8    .000   6.5   0-3  0-5    5-15   .250
· [url=http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/conferences/standings?confId=7]Complete Big Ten Standings[/url]
```
02/02/09-02/08/09: Minny @ MSU; Purdue @ Illinois

Dont complain.. thats all I had done already so again.. edit or I will tomorrow sometime if I remember..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I will put up the big time matchups tomorrow in terms of the top 25. Thanks for starting this B34C


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

No problem.. you can do that then


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

*GOTW: #1 Connecticut (20-1) @ #5 Louisville (17-3)*

Needs a thread. Game's in two hours!! 7PM EST on ESPN.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Highlight Games:


Monday:


#1 UCONN vs. #7 Louisville
#5 Pitt vs. Robert Morris
#11 Butler vs. Green Bay
#24 Kansas vs. Baylor


Tuesday:


#4 UNC vs. Maryland
#8 Marquette vs. DePaul
#13 Purdue vs. Ohio State


Wednesday:

#2 Oklahoma vs. Texas A&M
#3 Duke vs. #10 Clemson
#6 Wake Forest vs. Miami
#12 UCLA vs. USC
#14 Michigan State vs. #19 Minnesota
#15 Memphis vs. SMU
#16 Villanova vs. Providence
#17 Texas vs. Missouri
#20 Syracuse vs. West Virginia

Thursday:

#9 Xavier vs. Temple
#11 Butler vs. Detroit
#18 Gonzaga vs. Portland
#21 Illinois vs. Wisconsin
#22 Utah St. vs. New Mexico St.
#23 Arizona St. vs. Oregon
#25 Washington vs. California

Friday:

#8 Marquette vs. USF

Saturday:

#1 UCONN vs. Michigan
#2 Oklahoma vs. Colorado
#3 Duke vs. Miami
#4 UNC vs. Virginia
#5 Pitt vs. DePaul
#9 Xavier vs. Duquense
#10 Clemson vs. Florida State
#11 Butler vs. Wright State
#12 UCLA vs. Notre Dame
#14 Michigan State vs. Indiana
#15 Memphis vs. #18 Gonzaga
#17 Texas vs. Nebraska
#19 Minnesota vs. Ohio State
#20 Syracuse vs. #16 Villanova
#22 Utah State vs. La. Tech
#23 Arizona State vs. Oregon State
#24 Kansas vs. Oklahoma State



Sunday:

#6 Wake Forest vs. Boston College
#7 Louisville vs. St. Johns
#13 Purdue vs. #21 Ilinois
#25 Washington vs. Stanford


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

UConn is pretty darn good. I look at Thabeet playing, and I am thinking to myself, Oden wasn't a better player in college. The guy's a beast.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> UConn is pretty darn good. I look at Thabeet playing, and I am thinking to myself, Oden wasn't a better player in college. The guy's a beast.


You know honestly, I think you're right about that. I have some concerns about his strength (whereas Oden was a rock), but I really like Thabeet. He has decent touch around the rim, blocks everything, springs in his shoes. He still doesn't dunk everything though, and until he dunks everything he will never be great. He's huge and bouncy; any layup for him is a bad shot. THROW IT DOWN BIG FELLA!!!!!!!!

His rebounding form can get a lot better too, but he can get away with it at the college level.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UCONN is just handling Louisville right now. They are playing like the #1 team in college basketball.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kansas got a huge win on the road against Baylor. They are now 7-0 in the Big 12. 


In terms of the Thabeet/Oden debate I think comparing the two is a little unfair. Were comparing a 3rd year player who is healthy, to a true freshman who was playing with one hand his only season at the college level. Oden also dominated two future lottery picks in the national title game that year. Plus Calhoun is a much better talent developer than Matta. I still think Thabeet should be the #1 pick and will be a very good pro, however I think Oden under Calhouns tutelage (for 3 years at that) might have been the best bigman we have seen on the college level in a long time if not ever.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> UCONN is just handling Louisville right now. They are playing like the #1 team in college basketball.


Definitely a very impressive showing, even more considering the pressure as the #1 ranked team playing against one of the best teams on the road. 

The only thing going against them might be one of their biggest strengths, the balance on offense. They don't really have that one guy who can light it up when the team is struggling.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Kansas got a huge win on the road against Baylor. They are now 7-0 in the Big 12.


Didn't someone around here pick them to finish like 2nd or 3rd to last in the Big 12? :biggrin:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

TM said:


> Didn't someone around here pick them to finish like 2nd or 3rd to last in the Big 12? :biggrin:


yeah he picked kansas #11 just ahead of Colorado. I did not had Kansas to be 7-0 in the Big 12 right now. I actually had them roughly 5-2 with two loss (one to at Baylor and one at Neb or at Iowa State)


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> In terms of the Thabeet/Oden debate I think comparing the two is a little unfair. Were comparing a 3rd year player who is healthy, to a true freshman who was playing with one hand his only season at the college level. Oden also dominated two future lottery picks in the national title game that year. Plus Calhoun is a much better talent developer than Matta. I still think Thabeet should be the #1 pick and will be a very good pro, however I think Oden under Calhouns tutelage (for 3 years at that) might have been the best bigman we have seen on the college level in a long time if not ever.


I totally agree with everything you said, but it's all hypothetical. Thabeet is unquestionably playing better right now than Oden ever did at Ohio State, save for perhaps the national title game. He's bigger, jumps higher, and blocks more shots. Oden was stronger and dunked the ball more, but he never produced like Hasheem is.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

And the front gets messier in the Big Ten.. 4-way tie (Minnesota, Illinois, Purdue, & Penn State) for 2nd 1.0 GB of Michigan State.. 

Final: Ohio St. 80 - #12 Purdue 72 (OT)


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So Minnesota is getting raped by Michigan State and Suton IS playing..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> So Minnesota is getting raped by Michigan State and Suton IS playing..


Thats suprising. Notre Dame lost to Cincinnati today. I hope Mike Brey is fired, I didn't think anyone could **** the bed with a talent like Weis does but Brey has proven me wrong. He has won fairly well but I can't recall one player that has improved in his tenure outside of Chris Quinn, Rob Kurz, and Harangody. Chris Thomas, Torin Francis, Tory Jackson, Hillesland, and others have gotten significantly worse since hitting campus. This is the most talented all around team since they had Falls, Carroll, Lattimore, Francis, and Thomas a while ago and we won't even make the NIT at this rate. Good lord does he suck.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wake and Duke get destroyed. Good night!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Wake and Duke get destroyed. Good night!


:yes:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

this texas team is so much worse than they should be.

some weird decisions at the end of the game. missouri had just taken it at pittman twice on the perimeter and had the chance to do it again as the last shot but instead called timeout at let texas take him out of the game even though he couldn't guard any missouri player on the floor. then missouri goes up by with 5.5 seconds left and texas calls timeout and sets up a full court pass when they would have had enough time to just inbound to someone and dribble up the court and still get a shot.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not even surprised that Duke and Wake lost, the margin is shocking.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

croco said:


> I'm not even surprised that Duke and Wake lost, the margin is shocking.


Wake, yes. Duke, no. Same Blue Devils team they've had the past three or four years. If the jump shots don't go down, they can lose to anybody, and they can lose to good teams by a lot. They have no way to get easy buckets.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> They have no way to get easy buckets.


Incorrect


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

what in the world is happening to Texas? Do they miss DJ Augstin that much?. just wow


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

Illinois Vs. Wisconisn tonight what a game, the badgers are hurting and illinois looks to stay close in rankings great game could go either way.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

For whats its worth.. I dont think we win @ Wisconsin tonight.. we really could use a big road win.. won @ Purdue, close loss @ Michigan, close loss @ Michigan State, blowout loss @ Minnesota.. gonna be a really hard game tonight.. our only road win was the very first conference game of the season..


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

kansasalumn said:


> what in the world is happening to Texas? Do they miss DJ Augstin that much?. just wow


apparently. connor atchley has completely disappeared without augustin around and suddenly the only guy that can shoot at all is abrams. both james and johnson are black holes on offense that fall in love with jumpers too often when they should be beating guys in the post and the only guy they get consistent effort from is pittman. when mason is aggressive offensively, he plays well and gets guys easy buckets but that isn't enough. the backup guards can't shoot and james/johnson always take a highly contested difficult shot inside rather than dump the ball off to a wide open guy in the lane. and they should be an elite defensive team but have way too many lapses. 

it's really frustrating to watch.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Neat its the Illinois @ Minnesota game all over again.. feels like it anyways..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Wisconsin 37 - Illinois 25

Jason Bohannon has 15 pts for Wisconsin.. 5/5 3PT.. oh yeah Illinois shooting 35% .. another slump game shooting wise.. we suck big time on the road..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wasnt expecting S. Florida to beat Marquette, big time upset!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Wasnt expecting S. Florida to beat Marquette, big time upset!


Yeah that was a huge upset. USF is steadily improving from 0 conference wins a couple of years ago to at least being competitive.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Notre Dame is getting throttled by UCLA. Good lord does Mike Brey suck.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

remember when duke used to be good all season.....

from now on i'm only cheering from november to feb 1


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Tory Jackson played Darren Collison to a draw today but other than that boy did ND look like a JV team. Jrue Holiday had 7 assists too. That kid is going to be terrific.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tenn and ND will be playing in the NIT this season. Georgetown might be too


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Tenn and ND will be playing in the NIT this season. Georgetown might be too


Notre Dame will be lucky to be in the NIT.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

College basketball is so damn weird this year lol


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

That was definitely a nice raping of Notre Dame by UCLA. Harangody had a tremendous game there with his 5 points and 1 rebound...


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

DaBruins said:


> That was definitely a nice raping of Notre Dame by UCLA. Harangody had a tremendous game there with his 5 points and 1 rebound...


Lol, don't tell bball223 that...he'll still believe that Harangody was the best player on the floor.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> Lol, don't tell bball223 that...he'll still believe that Harangody was the best player on the floor.


:facepalm:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

"North Carolina has a Top 25 defense" - Jay Bilas

:lol:

he's a moron


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

and here we go


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:biggrin:

and btw, FSU beat Clemson AT CLEMSON


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Memphis giving Gonzaga the business. Zaga's overrated

Oh well what the heck, does this mean cool still thinks there are 'sleeper' pick

Oh btw, all that defense talk, how come UCLA hasnt gone anywhere in the last 2 or so seasons despite being the number 1 defense in the nation?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Oh btw, all that defense talk, how come UCLA hasnt gone anywhere in the last 2 or so seasons despite being the number 1 defense in the nation?



3 final fours isn't going anywhere?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well they were supposed to be the best team in the nation for at least one of those. Anywhoo I thought defensive teams are a recipe for success?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Well they were supposed to be the best team in the nation for at least one of those. Anywhoo I thought defensive teams are a recipe for success?


The last 3 national champions have all been exceptional defensive teams.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well the 2005 Tar Heels wasnt an exceptional defensive team. I figure since Florida won it twice, UNC would be technically the third team.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Well the 2005 Tar Heels wasnt an exceptional defensive team. I figure since Florida won it twice, UNC would be technically the third team.


That team was better defensively than the current version. I'm still hopeful we win the national title, but not as confident as before.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

whoever said that is stupid


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Actually that team was real lucky to get to the finals. Lol I remember TM getting mad that they beat Villanova on some bogus call. Wisconsin also gave them a tough time.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

They got very lucky to get by Villanova. 


In terms of this years team I was confident in our chances to win it all until we lost Graves, and Ginyard for the year.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HB said:


> Actually that team was real lucky to get to the finals. Lol I remember TM getting mad that they beat Villanova on some bogus call. Wisconsin also gave them a tough time.


Ya, UNC's sweet 16 and elite 8 game's were more competitive than their final four and national title game...come to think of it, that was a great tournament...


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> :facepalm:


Lol, sorry bball, I was just tryin to have some fun.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ugh ya just had to bring up that  

Foul on Augustine.. Foul on Augustine.. Foul on Augustine.. Grrrr


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> Lol, sorry bball, I was just tryin to have some fun.


it's cool LOL, I was about to freak out in an epic type way and I was thinking i'll try to be calm just in case. lol


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Tenn and ND will be playing in the NIT this season. Georgetown might be too


looks like texas is trying to join them there as well.

losing 3 games in a row to kansas state, missouri, and nebraska with two of those being home games is just embarrassing.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I really wouldnt mind salvaging a 1-1 week by going to 6-0 in B10 play at home but gonna be hard playing Purdue.. need it though.. also wouldnt mind some good shooting for a change..


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I really wouldnt mind salvaging a 1-1 week by going to 6-0 in B10 play at home but gonna be hard playing Purdue.. need it though.. also wouldnt mind some good shooting for a change..


Their shooting was fine until Mike Davis got rejected by the rim .


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Haha yes.. he's already got 9 boards.. need to finish this half out better..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Double post I guess..

Nice steal by Frazier there.. good sequence gets him to the line.. but missed both.. ugh

Crappy end to the half.. 3 pt game now with 1:04 remaining.. 

Well nice 3 pt play by Demetri.. 6 pt game with 30 sec left


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: #21 Illlinois 32 - #13 Purdue 28

Mike Davis having a good game with 4 pts & 9 boards.. McCamey has 9 pts.. Meacham has hit 2 3's.. Keller off the bench with 6 pts too.. Illinois shooting 12/28 (.429) overall, 3/7 (.429).. much better than we have been playing lately.. but the end of the half wasnt that good.. 

If it werent for JaJuan Johnson this wouldnt even look this close.. he has 12 pts & 8 boards.. Yeah Robbie Hummel is out for Purdue but who cares.. you do what you have to do.. would help if they could stop Lewis Jackson on his penetration too..


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't understand how Chester Frazier gets the minutes that he does.

What does he do well?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Not shoot or score.. passes the ball well.. runs the team good.. Solid defense.. lacking lately too.. but hasnt really showed up much in Big Ten play.. then again theres no real backup for him.. no Legion today either I've noticed..

All I know is when we get it to 9 we cant put em away.. playin bad right now with 12:40 left.. nice shot Tis


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mike Davis.. 10 pts & 12 boards.. nice defense tip by Chester.. Meacham grabs it.. Frazier attacks the rim and will be at the line for 2.. Ill up 45-37 with 11 min left


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mike Davis is playing great today.. he's had some good games but considering all things I think it may be his best game today..

Had 20/14 vs Tex A&M CC; 17/13 Kent State, 11/12 Chicago State and 14/11 last game vs Wisconsin.. so yeah..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That was impressive today.. Davis with 14/16 for ILL

Illinois defeats Purdue 66-48.. 6-0 @ home in the conference.. the 1-4 on the road hasnt been cutting it.. need to pick up the 2 road games this week @ Northwestern & Indiana


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> I don't understand how Chester Frazier gets the minutes that he does.
> 
> What does he do well?


Seriously? Chet's all hustle and he's the Illini's floor leader. He does the little things such as playing good defense, taking care of the ball, and making smart passes. He's the reason why Illinois is top 5 in the nation in assists per game and assists per turnover. 

He and the Illini had a good game today. To be fair, the Boilers did not have Hummel. But anytime you sweep a team that is this highly regarded by the media, it should do well for tourney seeding come March.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

*Maryland @ Georgia Tech*

I got Tech in this one. Pick it who ya got?


----------

